# Le cable et Mac OS



## bengilli (18 Avril 2000)

en effet ces le pied... je fais pas de pub mais à bordeaux , avec wanadoo cable (www.cablewanadoo.com)
download illimité etil y a 500 Mo en upload pour la première formule d'abonnement(320FF/mois sans la TV) autant dire surf illimité, upload illimité (en effet la comptabilisation d'envoi de données ne concerne que le ouèbe(pas l'e-mail le ftp et consors-en tout cas je crois...a en voir les compteurs "officiels" de wanadoo...
mon petit record 78 Ko/sec et en téléchargement cumulé de plusieurs fichiers en simultané et en additionnant plus de 200 Mo à l'heure!!!
Autant dire que C'EST MÊME PLUS LA PEINE DE PENSER A UN MODEM TELEPHONE!!!, ce qui restreint un peu mes possibilités de déménagement...
Si wanadoo est dans votre ville et que vous êtes raccordables il faut pas hésiter, non seulement ca permet de télécharger du gros, du vrai, de pas se prendre la tête question factures, mais surtout ca change tout le fonctionnement du net, on poirotte plus pour voir Bernadette Chirac 100% nude, ca serait presque assez rapide!!!
Voila... personne ne m'a forcé...en général wanadoo, c'est plutot 8-(((( mais dans ce cas là.....


----------

